# Teeth! & Floating!!! Canines, too!!



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

tons more but just a few here!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, those are some great shots! You got right up in there!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lol, yeah. I don't figure too many people will be interested in these.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think those are awesome. I've never been that up close to one.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

shmurmer4 said:


> Lol, yeah. I don't figure too many people will be interested in these.


Nah man! These are amazing for photographers. Great shots, I love the first one.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

shmurmer4 said:


> Lol, yeah. I don't figure too many people will be interested in these.


I don't see why they wouldn't be interested in them. It's rare that you get that up close during a floating like that. I think they're great!


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Straight from the horse's mouth . . .
I also found this interesting!

Out of curiosity, (and this might be obvious to some) were these all of the same horse?


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Ha! Nevermind, I answered my own question.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Islandrea said:


> Straight from the horse's mouth . . .
> I also found this interesting!
> 
> Out of curiosity, (and this might be obvious to some) were these all of the same horse?


Nope, we did 4 different horses, in these photos I'm fairly certain it is just two of them though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

the second to last horse has AWFUL teeth!!!
Has he or she ever had issues eating?


other than that I like these pictures. They are awesome to look at and I defiently find them interesting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------

